# Carpet cleaning business in Florida



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all

I currently run a long established carpet cleaning business in UK. I am very aware that this is a popular service in USA. I have looked at several of these business for sale in Florida and we are considering a move stateside. We as a Family have visted all over Florida several times and love it! For me to do this I would sell my house and business in UK to gain a E2 visa (I know this is not a gree card). Can anyone offer advice, good or bad on my plans.
My Wife and I have 3 Children 13, 6 and 3. I am looking into cost of living, rents etc so again any advice on this much appreciated.

"Better to regret something you have done, than something you hav'nt"

Cheers


Justin


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you have enough money to start the business, live and return to the UK if necessary? Do you have plans for the kids?


----------



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi

I will have enough money to Buy an established, E2 ready business, plus live for 12 months. Kids would all go to local Schools, and of course so uch for them to do out of school! Return to the UK....................I would rather not. But I would have the business to sell if the need arises, but fingers crossed that wont happed.
Any comments and advise much apprecieted.

Regards


Justin


----------



## Martin22 (Jul 13, 2012)

I will have enough money to Buy an established, E2 ready business, plus live for 12 months. Kids would all go to local Schools, and of course so uch for them to do out of school! Return to the UK....................I would rather not. But I would have the business to sell if the need arises, but fingers crossed that wont happed.
Any comments and advise much apprecieted.


----------

